# "Shock Army of the British Empire" by Shane Schreiber



## squealiox (31 Jul 2005)

just finished reading this book. it's a bit of an eye-opener, about an aspect of WWI that seems to be forgotten nowadays. schreiber shows how the final 100 days were a major break from the typical static trench warfare of the era, and how the canadian corps under currie helped bring this about and how it adapted to the new situation. he also makes an interesting point about how many of the doctrinal lessons of this period were lost in the chaos of demobilisation, even though they could have been very helpful in WWII and beyond.
i haven't seen many comments on this book in army.ca. any thoughts?


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Jul 2005)

The book was released in 1997 in hardcover and paperback in 2005.   In 1997, the author SHANE B. SCHREIBER, an infantry officer in the Canadian Army, was on regimental duty with the Third Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry in Edmonton, Alberta.   I believe he is now G3 LFWAHQ.

I knew Shane as a fellow Capt when he was the Inf Instr attached to the Arty School in 1992.


----------

